# Intake manifold gasket replacement



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a 1998 Altima GLE with 110,000 miles. After engine warms, when pulling up to stop and taking foot off gas pedal, the engine tachometer will surge up to 1.5K then settle back, once. Engine error message is cylinder 4 misfire (compression). After reading many posts, apparently the intake manifold gasket needs replacing.

Some posts suggest changing only one gasket. Others say both. Is there a consensus?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

some people have found it easier to replace both because they found it was easier to break the manifold down into the 2 pieces that make it up. others were able to slide the manifold away from the head just far enough to replace the gasket where the intake manifold meets the head. personally, you should try and get in there first and see what will work easier for you. the intake manifold can be a real bear to remove.


----------

